# Slightly confused!



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all, 
I have a question...... Arthur has just started growling at dogs when he is on his lead and they come and say hello to him or if he goes to say hello to them. He is fine with them wagging his tail and being friendly then out of nowhere he start growling, but is still wagging his tail . 

Off lead hes is a bouncy ball of fun that still wants to play with all dogs, its the on lead thats puzzling me. He wears a gencon (like a halti) and I have started to just use the normal lead as a experiment to see if it is the headcollar bit making him be funny. Any ideas? He is not normally protective but this is all I can think it might be.....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im no expert but a friend told me when they get to a certain age ,when on lead they tend to guard you more hence they may do a little growl to say this is my owner so back off???

I may be totally wrong so feel free to laugh at my daft explanation


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Plenty of dogs are like this on led. They're guarding you, off lead he won't do it. Is he neutered yet?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, I thought that might be it as well, but just wanted to see if anyone else thought it was that as well. No he isnt neutered....yet!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It may be worth thinking about getting him booked in


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp does this too !!
He's much better off lead but I've come to the conclusion that he's a very vocal dog, he barks at anything new, and even at a dead tree the other week, ( I guess it just looked different to all the others ! )
He has been neutered and that has made no difference to the barking, it has stopped him marking every tree, lamp post, blade of grass etc


----------

